# Darwin Awards & the EMT



## JerzEmt (Oct 24, 2007)

Reading through the threads got me thinking, we all have heard of the Dawrin Awards  --- http://www.darwinawards.com/

Since most of the posts on the Darwin website saw and EMT (read should have) 
Which PT that you treated would you nominate?


----------

